# VG30DETT



## KevinFreeling (Apr 11, 2005)

sorry its not a SR but oh well

anyone ever heard of a VG30DETT twin turbo V6 3.0 engine swapped into anything? 

id LOVE to have a built VG30DETT in a 95 SE 240sx but dont know if thats possible. i might be buyin a friends with the stock engine in a few months, and the SR20DET redtop is what im shootin for, but if i can drop that bad boy in there...
happiness will ensue

thx guys


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

KevinFreeling said:


> sorry its not a SR but oh well
> 
> anyone ever heard of a VG30DETT twin turbo V6 3.0 engine swapped into anything?
> 
> ...


Have you ever seen the engine bay of a Z32 TT? It's absolutely packed to the max. I'm sure the VG30DETT swap is _possible_, but it's very unlikely that you'll be able to do it. The VG30DE itself is quite a difficult swap into a 240SX. I would stick with an engine that, well, fits.


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Have you ever seen the engine bay of a Z32 TT? It's absolutely packed to the max. I'm sure the VG30DETT swap is _possible_, but it's very unlikely that you'll be able to do it. The VG30DE itself is quite a difficult swap into a 240SX. I would stick with an engine that, well, fits.



does anyone search anymore.. it all depends on how much you're willing to spend on it.. yes it can be done and just need custom mounts and there is actually more room than in a 300zx tt engine bay. if you have someone that can fab you mounts for it you can do it.. check this guy out 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33615&item=7972614526&rd=1

then again there are others like this who are swaping a VQ30de into a 240sx
http://forums.freshalloy.com/ubbthr...7952681&page=1&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1 
and this guy who put in a vg30dett into a 240sx and converted to single turbo.
http://forums.freshalloy.com/ubbthr...7961180&page=1&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1
so instead of telling people it's posible but not worth it give them the info and let them decide.. it just sounds like giving excuses to make people join the sr bandwagon. I'm not trying to pick a fight, maybe you have your reasons for goin sr over anything else.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

don't bother doing it. there's too much fabrications to be done to it and it will be very expensive. stick with an SR or RB. and what the hell is up with everyone wanting to swap an VG into a Silvia???


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

Can't think of a more expensive and time consuming way to have problems hooking up and completly throw off the balence of the car.


----------



## SR20MAN (Mar 11, 2005)

VG=heavy, SR=light


----------

